# GM Won Ik Lee, broke steel leaf spring in 1982



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)

At an open karate tournament in Brownsville, Texas. The year was 1982. GM Won Ik Yi performed a double knifehand break on a steel leaf spring.
Video with sound at:
Liveleak.com - Korean Master breaks steel leaf spring


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 5, 2019)

I would like to have examined the leaf spring prior to his breaking it to assess its condition and whether it really was what it was claimed to be.

A leaf spring would flex some significant amount (that of course being its purpose), before it would reach breaking point.  In the video, it looked like it simply snapped, as something brittle would do or something that was doctored or compromised in some fashion such as being already cut through some substantial amount.

I would say the accomplishment has a shroud of suspicion over it.


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I would like to have examined the leaf spring prior to his breaking it to assess its condition and whether it really was what it was claimed to be.
> 
> A leaf spring would flex some significant amount (that of course being its purpose), before it would reach breaking point.  In the video, it looked like it simply snapped, as something brittle would do or something that was doctored or compromised in some fashion such as being already cut through some substantial amount.
> 
> I would say the accomplishment has a shroud of suspicion over it.



My master was there... he was one of his students at the time. It was on the up and up.




It was examined previous to the break. By a few people.

Honest to goodness Korean Shaolin training. He was raised in the temple from age six until mandatory conscription at age eighteen.

He was made a disciple of the temple headmaster




He wound up being the pesonal bodyguard of General Kee Oh. He was assigned to the Korean Special Forces and oversaw the creation of Tukong Musul. The fighting art that was built for the Korean Special Forces.


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)

These were the men who coordinated in the creation of Tukong Musul. When they fought in the national TKD tournament finals... they swept up. in every weight division.

truly remarkable individuals. all of them.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 5, 2019)

I would have liked to examine the leaf spring.


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 5, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I would have liked to examine the leaf spring.


me too... I would have been about 8 years old then.


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I would like to have examined the leaf spring prior to his breaking it to assess its condition and whether it really was what it was claimed to be.
> 
> A leaf spring would flex some significant amount (that of course being its purpose), before it would reach breaking point.  In the video, it looked like it simply snapped, as something brittle would do or something that was doctored or compromised in some fashion such as being already cut through some substantial amount.
> 
> I would say the accomplishment has a shroud of suspicion over it.



I have no opinion on the authenticity. Spring metal is processed so that it has a tremendous about of give before it permanently bents or breaks (hardness) which does posit a question. But I do know an old trick on metal object breaks is to repeatedly heat the break area to cherry red and then quickly quench it to make the metal brittle. Assuming the leaf spring was not scored or cut it was still pretty thick regardless of hardness.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 12, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have no opinion on the authenticity. Spring metal is processed so that it has a tremendous about of give before it permanently bents or breaks (hardness) which does posit a question. But I do know an old trick on metal object breaks is to repeatedly heat the break area to cherry red and then quickly quench it to make the metal brittle. Assuming the leaf spring was not scored or cut it was still pretty thick regardless of hardness.


Yeah that’s what  I was thinking.  If the temper and hardness were undermined by heat treating and making it brittle, that could make the trick work in front of an audience that is ignorant of the properties of steel and what heat can do to it.  At the same time, visually it could appear normal and as long as nobody strikes it against something or otherwise puts stress on it, it’s a “steel leaf spring”.


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Yeah that’s what  I was thinking.  If the temper and hardness were undermined by heat treating and making it brittle, that could make the trick work in front of an audience that is ignorant of the properties of steel and what heat can do to it.  At the same time, visually it could appear normal and as long as nobody strikes it against something or otherwise puts stress on it, it’s a “steel leaf spring”.


I am certain a properly treated modern leaf spring would fold flat before it ever snapped. They are designed that way. Going back and watching the video the "spring" breaks in two places. That should not happen unless the metal was very brittle. 
To be fair, brittle in regards to steel is still very tough. It would be easy to hide such tempering with a little sanding and paint but it would still be a tough break. Just the small size of the target would have its merit.
I was impressed by breaking the bottom out of a glass beer bottle out with a palm heel until I was shown how easy it is with just a little water in the bottle. "Tricks of the trade"?


----------

